# Footballs kicked into garden



## Poppy101 (13 May 2013)

I have pet rabbits, chickens and guinea pigs running around in my garden along with a my Westie - there is a green outside the font of ours and the same two boys keep kicking their footballl over into our garden. We've asked them to be careful as we have pets that could get hurt. The bird tables keep getting knocked over and Ive even had to remove the green house-I They've now started trying to climb over the walls by standing on wheelie bins that fall again our car. How can I stop them from doing this. I can't see why I have to leave my back gate unlocked to just anybody can walk onto my property.


----------



## bazermc (13 May 2013)

put broken glass along the wall that will stop people climbing over!

each ball that gets kicked over put a knife through it and stick it in the bin!


----------



## Spear (13 May 2013)

bazermc said:


> put broken glass along the wall that will stop people climbing over!



Incredibly bad advice and please do not heed it.  If you do put glass on the wall and one of the boys gets injured, you will have one huge compensation payout to make!

Perhaps take the concilliatory approach with the boys.  Show them the problem from your perspective and they might play elsewhere.


----------



## delgirl (13 May 2013)

Spear said:


> Incredibly bad advice and please do not heed it. If you do put glass on the wall and one of the boys gets injured, you will have one huge compensation payout to make!


+1

Speak to them again camly and then speak to the parents if it doesn't stop. 

Whose bins are they climbing up on? If they're yours, can you take them into the garden? And if they belong to a neighbour, perhaps you can ask them to take them in?


----------



## vandriver (13 May 2013)

bazermc said:


> put broken glass along the wall that will stop people climbing over!
> 
> each ball that gets kicked over put a knife through it and stick it in the bin!


They're children,playing football


----------



## Gerry Canning (13 May 2013)

Spear said:


> Incredibly bad advice and please do not heed it. If you do put glass on the wall and one of the boys gets injured, you will have one huge compensation payout to make!
> 
> Perhaps take the concilliatory approach with the boys. Show them the problem from your perspective and they might play elsewhere.


 
Spear is 100% correct . 

Sometime when one of your animals is out of sorts ,( fib) and try to get the kids to come into your garden to see the issue. From experience, they grow up and generally mean no harm. 

I do accept kids/gardens/balls/animals are a poor mix. 
Could you then ask them to move Nets etc a little so at least fewer balls will end up in your (blood -Pressure!!)


----------



## Odea (13 May 2013)

Lots of footballs end up in my garden from rented house next door. It has been rented out for the last 20 years. About 8 different families have stayed there over the 20 years. For us the children never grow up, they just keep being replaced by new faces of the same age.  We have broken fences, gutters full of tennis balls and the constant noise of footballs banging off our garage wall and echoing through our house. 
I would never put glass on a wall or puncture a football. Try talking.


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 May 2013)

...What footballs...


----------



## callybags (13 May 2013)

I've said it before here; bribery works wonders with kids.   

A couple of tenners and a mild threat of burst balls ( footballs I emphasize) will have them move on elswhere.


----------



## Poppy101 (14 May 2013)

*Good ideas*

Cheers guys for the input...I shall give some of these ago


----------



## mathepac (14 May 2013)

vandriver said:


> They're children,playing football


They're other peoples' children.  Why can't they kick footballs into their own bleedin' gardens?


Odea said:


> ... Try talking.


"How are ye lads? Did ye ever hear of Antarctica? I have cousins down there who run a special football academy  ....."


----------



## Vanessa (18 May 2013)

Make sure the football "lands" in the chickens excrement before it is returned or before they climb over for it.


----------



## browtal (18 May 2013)

When my son was a small boy he played in the hay in a neighbours field. The old and wise man came along and a couple of boys were playing in the field. 
He asked the boys if they would keep an eye on his stacks of hay for him. End of problem.
The boy is now 46 yrs old and the Old neighbour is dead RIP
Good luck with your problem  Browtal


----------



## Bill Struth (20 May 2013)

bazermc said:


> put broken glass along the wall that will stop people climbing over!


 
Whe I was 11 years old my fingers and hand required 19 stitches because of someone thinking it was a good idea to set glass in concrete on top of a wall. I still don't have feeling in part of my index finger, because the glass sliced through the tendon. The glass of course is hidden from view, so how this is supposed to be a deterrent I have no idea.

Btw, I was climbing the wall because I was trying to get my football back, the occupant of the house had moved out and the house was empty. My parents took a case on my behalf against the local authority (the house owner) and won.


----------



## Mommah (20 May 2013)

I'm surprised at the extreme responses.
We are constantly getting footballs into our back garden.
The kids climb over the wall to get them.
When they notice me looking out the window, they freeze.
Like they are trying to be invisible.
Doesn't do any harm.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 May 2013)

Depends. Might be an older person, or someone with a nice garden and the kids walk all over it. You might be ok with it, others might not. I think they should at least ask permission.


----------



## Tebbit (20 May 2013)

It's totally annoying--if parents want kids outside playing ball then put them in front of your own house and let them kick the balls into it  and wreck your own plants and walls. I've had my windows destroyed by kids kicking balls towards my home and my front door etc.   Sick of it.


----------



## dewdrop (21 May 2013)

I feel people generally fall into two categories on this issue.  One do not mind the ball coming in and readily throw it back out and the other get all hot and bothered.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 May 2013)

Or people who have no consideration for other peoples property and privacy.

It's a bit like people who have no interest in cars, or keeping it well. Just banging their car doors against other cars in the car park. They can't see what the fuss about that is either.


----------

